# new into DJ need a bike



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

hello all im sure this has been asked many times but i was going to get a FS bike but then i saw the evil imperal and man does that thing look sweet so i was wondering.... i like the beefyness of the imperal but it is a little to pricy and i need a complete bike not the frame so can anyone help me choose a bike (i dont want to get a used bike because i want the warranty) i need a bike for about $800-$900 so please help me


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Complete for 900? You're better off buying used. 900 should be able to get you a used Stinky/Bighit. Hardtail is the way to go though.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

i know i am talking about hardtail...like i said something like the evil imperial but complete and less expensive


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

comeon no one knows any bikes or can help me out i really need help i dont know what brands to look at


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jan 19, 2004)

derfernerf said:


> comeon no one knows any bikes or can help me out i really need help i dont know what brands to look at


Specialized P3, Kona Cowan, Giant STP, Cannondale Chase, etc


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

i was kind of looking at the komodo 1.0 & 2.0 bikes....how are those?are there better


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

although ive never riden a komodo the part spec is weak and not so good when compared to other bikes out there.. any of the bikes ajoc_prez mentioned would be great. i just got a specialized p.3 and i love it.. its out of your price range but the p.2 cro-mo is 880$


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

derfernerf said:


> comeon no one knows any bikes or can help me out i really need help i dont know what brands to look at


I'll be selling my P Street for the right price, used, but in very nice condition. I am not hardcore enough for the bike. Interested?


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

(just my opinion) i dont really like the looks of the P.2 cromo


----------



## mboeder (Nov 12, 2004)

Alright buy the komodo if you want to look cool. It rides horrible and has weird geometry, and it also uses a 130mm fork. If you are going to ride urban\street\park\dj\whatever other than drops then you will want a smaller fork, more like 80mm\100mm. Also aluminum is more rigid and doesn't absorb shock so I say buy a steel/cro-mo bike. Check out the Cannondale chase or the Giant stp for a great bike to get started on!


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

the STP is to expensive


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

sorry so is the chase...my budget is a little bit less not its about $700...unless it is from scott,jamis,marin,and trek


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

wait for the 2007 P.1 Cr-mo to come out. thats going to be your best bet. or get the STP SS from giant. 900 can get you a good fully though. I watched a 03 Giant DH comp go for $990.00 so look around more, just wait for it.


----------



## FoxRider77 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Iron Horse*

look at the ironhorse yakuza hardtails if you want more of a fr/drop bike, and look at the offerings from scott and trek for the DJ hardtails


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I misread FS as full suspension. My bad.

The Komodo is okay.

Are you employee purchasing the bike? Check out the Scott Voltage series and the Trek Jack bikes.

If you buy used, you get the most for your money.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

> I misread FS as full suspension. My bad.


nah man its cool no biggie



> Are you employee purchasing the bike


nope, my mom gets a discout through her work

looked at both scott and trek, and i do thank you for givving me suggestions but there not my favorite and not i might beable to get the komodo 3.0 which i know the fork is way better and i know some of the other parts to and it just calls my name (i dont know why)...but i am still open to suggestions


----------



## wrx-n-ktm (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm tryin my hand at DJ also, I just picked this up off the bay for a grand brandy new!

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=219171

Haven't had a chance to really ride it yet.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Ive heard some pretty bad stuff about the komodo's and thier crazy geometry.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

what about the felt doubleshot any good...


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

2007 P.1 Cr-Mo. Unless you're a hater of the singlespeed. It's really better to have singlespeed, but can be rather tiresome depending on your gear ration. I would get one, but I already picked up a sick used bike with better specs than the Cr-Mo, such as the beastly DJ 2 fork, a kickass Saint crank, or the eat everything in their path maxxis high-rollers, ( not including the slighty worse brakes (MX2's, not Avid BB5's. When I mean slightly, I mean REALLY slightly)) and I'm going to guess after my test ride of the 2006 P.2 that the cr-mo frame (same geometry, but different feel) rides really well, probably better than my trek bruiser. I'll have to ride one and see one day . . .

Anyway, here's the P.1 (2007 v.)










Most probably WAY out of your budget (it was out of mine when I was thinking about a new bike too. I don't know the actually price, but the upgrade in fork alone, and knowing specialized's yearly price raise, could drive up the price to nearly $1000 dollars) is the 2007 P.2 Cr-mo, the best looking of the line I think.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

*Gah, the supid images didn't work!*

Here are links to the pictures instead:

P.1 Cr-Mo-http://www.coal-box.com/ImageGalleryComponent/ImageDetail.aspx?item=1798

P.2 Cr-Mo-http://www.coal-box.com/ImageGalleryComponent/ImageDetail.aspx?item=1797


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

wow i really like the 01 p.1 do you know how much that is.....i am not a hater on the SS but i will need to change it because i do some trail riding


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

i didnt mean 01 i ment 07


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

well i just saw this:
http://wheelworld.com/itemdetails.cfm?catalogId=39&id=2677

if i can find a frame for pretty cheap then i could do this...i did find this frame
http://wheelworld.com/itemdetails.cfm?catalogId=39&id=3742

would that together be any good any other reccomendations on frames...one thing i did learn from BMX is how to put a bike together (i know it is different with the der.'s and disc's but i can figure it out)


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I would look at a giant stp SS, kona's line of HT's (I think the shred is about 600$ USD, correct me if I'm wrong) and even a p.1 may be much better than the komodos. If you can find a cheap build kit, you might also try an azonic steelhead frame.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

yea i did find a build kit for $400 that is what the first link is....how much is a steelhead?arent they hard to find?


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

kona posted their 2007 bikes and the shred is $699 which is about the maximum to but a complete...do you know if kona is closing out there 06 models


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Steelheads are pretty easy to find. As for kona, just ask any kona dealer, and talk them down a bit if you can.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

well here is the thing i have to get them online (i get a 20% discount) but if that is better than that build kit and a steelhead then i will get the kona but if not i will get the steelhead


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

so which is better?


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

derfernerf said:


> yea i did find a build kit for $400 that is what the first link is....how much is a steelhead?arent they hard to find?


im lookin to sell mine, i need some more money for the new frame and sht and front wheel. so maybe 200 or so... ill throw in a headset, stance static, and rhinolite xt on there w/ a larsen for i want to say 400 or maybe a bit less


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

j-dogg what year is yours


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

o yea and what size


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

and how big and wide of tire will it fit i am going to have 26"x2.35" will that fit


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Dude you just quintouple posted... just edit the first post next time.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

sorry my bad didnt see that
but my question still is not answered


----------



## mtbames190 (Nov 18, 2005)

i have a p1 for sale for 900 ive put like 1300 into it. its a 05 so ita a alimium frame. email me at [email protected] for pics and more info


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

mtbames190 sorry but if i buy used that is out of my price range


----------



## SOG (Jun 21, 2006)

Check out Revell bikes. They are made in the UK and they are steel. They have 2 complete models(24's or 26) that are in the price range you are looking at and they are pretty nice. Check them out at:

www.greasycomb.com

Click on products and you will find them. I think they go for $850.

Good luck


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

first off i know you are all trying to help by giving me suggestions and i feel bad saying no to all of them and again SOG i am sorry but i dont want a SS bike but thanks for the idea and if you have any more ideas please tell me


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

J-dogg said:


> im lookin to sell mine, i need some more money for the new frame and sht and front wheel. so maybe 200 or so... ill throw in a headset, stance static, and rhinolite xt on there w/ a larsen for i want to say 400 or maybe a bit less


You can pick up a brand new Azonic Steelhead (v1 or v2) for less than 200.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

derfernerf said:


> kona posted their 2007 bikes and the shred is $699 which is about the maximum to but a complete...do you know if kona is closing out there 06 models


Most shops will begin marking down their 2006 inventory now. Our 2006 inventory is around 20% off on the higher end stuff right now. I think... If they have any 2004 or 2005 stock, they let it go for a lot cheaper. I let our last 2004 road bike go for just a hundred above cost.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

well will would it be better to get the 06 shred complete or get this http://wheelworld.com/itemdetails.cf...gId=39&id=3742 and this http://wheelworld.com/itemdetails.cf...gId=39&id=3742


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Both pages do no exist apparently.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

well they took off the build kit i was going to get so back to only complete


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

derfernerf said:


> sorry my bad didnt see that
> but my question still is not answered


no problem, was just a heads up.


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

trevorh said:


> Ive heard some pretty bad stuff about the komodo's and thier crazy geometry.


Crazy geometry eh? :thumbsup: The frame is basically a Kona Cowan with a 1.5deg slacker head tube... Check the geo, they are nearly identical.

Komodo is a decent frame for DJ'ing and FR. I wish the HT was steeper and chainstays were shorter, but otherwise its great.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

wow you are right xray they are pretty close


----------

